# How does changing size of hoyt cam 1/2 cams affect draw weight?



## Tim Doneen (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi 
I'm triing to educate myself here alittle. I'm buying a 05 Protec with the "E" cam and 1/2 cams. Near as I can tell, the draw length maxes out at a 31 inch. (Although after a visit to Hoyts web sight it looks like maybe it's supose to go to 31.5 inches). Anyway, my question is, if I replace my cams with the "F" cams (along with the strings and cables) and get my 32 inch draw length, *ABOUT* what will the max draw weight of my bow be ? It's currently has limbs that are adjustable to between 50 and 60 lbs.

Thank you


----------



## Tim Doneen (Dec 30, 2005)

How about it Guys?? Am I setting myself up for a can of worms here, or is this a fairly easy thing to do? The only reason I'm even thinking of going this route is because I'm having problems finding a good used hoyt with my draw length-weight requirements.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

good question,if you put on a longer string by itself you would add weight,but at the same time if the cables are longer you would lose weight,these may equal each other out,also with a differant size cam it will also have some effect maybe crackers or someone can answer this for you.


----------



## slicktrick (Sep 19, 2004)

Tim, If you change the cams on your protec you also need to switch the limbs. Hoyt limbs have a deflection that is matched to a certain cam, so if you change cams your draw weight may increase or decrease a signifigant amount. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tim Doneen (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you for the information. I'm still triing to learn all this stuff.


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

If I'm thinking properly, a larger cam will increase the draw weight a bit (not sure how much. I went down 1 size (spiral cams) and lost about 2#. JAVI probably could tell you exactly what it'll do. Good luck, Jim


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Tim Doneen said:


> Hi
> I'm triing to educate myself here alittle. I'm buying a 05 Protec with the "E" cam and 1/2 cams. Near as I can tell, the draw length maxes out at a 31 inch. (Although after a visit to Hoyts web sight it looks like maybe it's supose to go to 31.5 inches). Anyway, my question is, if I replace my cams with the "F" cams (along with the strings and cables) and get my 32 inch draw length, *ABOUT* what will the max draw weight of my bow be ? It's currently has limbs that are adjustable to between 50 and 60 lbs.
> 
> Thank you


You DON'T have to change limbs when you change cams. You'll gain 2-5lbs for each increase in cam size; lose 2-5lbs for each decrease in size.
Going from "E" to "F" will give you about 65lbs.
You *will* have to change string and cables. 
The 2005 specs aren't on the Hoyt website, so you should call them for string/cable lengths, AtoA, bh, etc..

slinger


----------



## slicktrick (Sep 19, 2004)

Slinger is right you don't have to change limbs, I am saying the hoyt limbs are matched to a specific cam, there must be a reason for this or they wouldn't do it in the first place.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

slicktrick said:


> Slinger is right you don't have to change limbs, I am saying the hoyt limbs are matched to a specific cam, there must be a reason for this or they wouldn't do it in the first place.


The limb deflection numbers are for matching limbs to cam sizes to acheive a _specific_ draw weight range (ie, 50-60lbs). What I was saying is that he doesn't have to change limbs unless he wants to keep the exact same draw weight range....hope that made sense.
slinger


----------



## Tim Doneen (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you Guys. I'm new to this sight, but I'm VERY impressed with the knowledgable helpfull people
Thanks again


----------

